# [fotd]: cloudbound. . .



## lipshock (Jan 1, 2008)

......


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 1, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 1, 2008)

hot as always!


----------



## nunu (Jan 1, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 1, 2008)

Pretty, pretty look!  I especially love the 
last two photos -- so funny!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 1, 2008)

That looks so nice!  I have to say, I am glad I bought that quad!


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Jan 1, 2008)

Fantastic look! Very pretty.

And your brows are to die for.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow love your eyes!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 2, 2008)

lol aww very pretty look.  At least you looked fabulous at work!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 2, 2008)

gorrrgeous!!!! i really luv the lips combo...i luv all ur fotds


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 2, 2008)

stunning!

Happy Belated Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and 22 isn't even close to old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 2, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!!*~*


----------



## kyoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday!  And your FOTD is perfection.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty!!  I hope you had a Happy Birthday!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_(and 22 isn't even close to old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
  Yup, I wish I was still 22.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 2, 2008)

your way too pretty
and i love the makeup!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy belated birthday gorgeous!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

Super duper as usual!!!


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 2, 2008)

u are freaking gorgeous. i'm jealous!


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 2, 2008)

I seriously think you should go on America's Next Top Model!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Hottie!  Looking Good!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jan 2, 2008)

i love this! your eyebrows are perfect.


----------



## Jot (Jan 2, 2008)

You look great and happy belated birthday


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Jan 2, 2008)

Such beautiful eyes.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!! 
Wish I looked half as good as this for work!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 2, 2008)

You are beautiful!!! I always love your looks! Hope you had a very happy b-day!!! I know, 22 sucks! Its like 21's the biggest deal, than every birthday after that just gets annoying! I wish we could stop at 21, lol!!


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 2, 2008)

You look absolutely fantastic, love the eye makeup! So beautiful! And the brows, wow - perfect! Lol @ the work pics...


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 2, 2008)

Those colors look really great on you !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy belated birthday !!


----------



## User67 (Jan 2, 2008)

Toooo beautiful! What do you use to fill in your brows? They are flawless!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

You look gorgeous as usual. Happy belated bday!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 2, 2008)

I love your brows and skin....This look is gorgeous as always..


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!
Lovely look! I love your brows ~ they're perfect


----------



## lipshock (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_(and 22 isn't even close to old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
LOL.  But that's when it starts go downhill.  :]  I just wish I could be 21 forever and ever!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I seriously think you should go on America's Next Top Model!_

 
OH, WOW.  You are freaking awesome for saying that! Thank you so much!  But alas, I'm only 5'2" -- so y'know, my model dreams are crushed!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You are beautiful!!! I always love your looks! Hope you had a very happy b-day!!! I know, 22 sucks! Its like 21's the biggest deal, than every birthday after that just gets annoying! I wish we could stop at 21, lol!!_

 
Thank yooooouuu!  I love your looks as well!  You make me want to go back to doing bright looks again!  :]  And yes, 22 does indeed suck.  I'm not looking forward to 23 at all.  Or any of the others, lol.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Toooo beautiful! What do you use to fill in your brows? They are flawless!_

 
Stud eyebrow pencil and Maple/Soft Charcoal Browshader by MAC.  And of course, the secret weapon: studio finish concealor to frame them.



And thank you to everyone for your nice comments and birthday wishes!  You guys rock!


----------



## n_c (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 2, 2008)

Mindblowing!!! You're hot with that mu.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Urgh, I'm getting old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Don't make me have to find you to push you down the stairs!





You look g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rgous!


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 8, 2008)

as always, fantastic!


----------



## Bunny (Jan 8, 2008)

Luckily the mall closed at 6...


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 12, 2008)

great look.. happy belated bday!


----------



## fingie (Jan 12, 2008)

You are always flawless


----------



## snowkei (Jan 13, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

wow! you look like a doll! your skin is like PERFECT.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

just lookin thru your fotd's and realised your birthday is the same day as mine lol.. random i know!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

this is sooo flawless it almost looks too perfect.
Great job.

you have gorgeous eyes.  i love the shape and the brows compliment it well.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 27, 2008)

Love it... gorgeous.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

You are stunning !!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 27, 2008)

you look so perfect.. the make up, ur skin. ur eye brows.. i can go on lol.. love ur fotds!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty and fresh!


----------

